# Life's good



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

I really am fortunate and happy in life.
One of my other loves..... about to give it a bath before a breakfast cafe ride tomorrow with a mate.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

it looks fast


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice Speed Triple Man

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

What the

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

CRAP!!
Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Ohhh. So. Fine, Fine. I used to do that,, 45 mi. Curvy to coffee, buddy. N me, Smokin. Smokin, really miss those days.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice bike too fast for me 🤘🤘


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

It handles the twisties nicely and is wicked quick enough..... 2010 Triumph Speed Triple LE 1050cc.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whytey said:


> It handles the twisties nicely and is wicked quick enough..... 2010 Triumph Speed Triple LE 1050cc.


Up til last year had a 96 Triumph Trophy 1200cc

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Up til last year had a 96 Triumph Trophy 1200cc
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Yeah, they were a sweet looking machine.

The mate I'm riding with is on a brand new 2022 Triumph Rocket 3 GT 2500cc


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Whytey said:


> Yeah, they were a sweet looking machine.
> 
> The mate I'm riding with is on a brand new 2022 Triumph Rocket 3 GT 2500cc


To hard to find triumph parts in my area finally got rid of it. Saving up for another metric

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> To hard to find triumph parts in my area finally got rid of it. Saving up for another metric
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Metric?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Whytey said:


> Metric?


Japanese


----------

